# 2006 21Rs *** Sold ***



## Chumley

*** SOLD ***

It seems there's no more time for camping
so we're parting with our Outback... :-(

Year 2006
Model 21RS
Shipping Weight 4545
Carrying Capacity 1955
Hitch 360
Length 22' 1"
Height 9' 11"
Fresh Water 50
Waste Water 28
Gray Water 28
LPG 2 x 30
Upgraded batteries 2 x 6v (232 ah/ea.)
Equil-i-zer Hitch (~$450)
Ducted Heat & AC
Upgraded LED lighting

Queen bed
2 Single bunks
Fold down table
Fold down couch

Roof in good shape, no leaks what so ever.
Good condition w/ normal wear for 2005 model
Could use new awning

NADA Low Retail $6960
NADA Average Retail $8400
Looking for a prompt sale, Asking $6500

Located in Northern NJ
Contact:


----------

